# What makes you smile in Dubai?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are always so many negative comments about living in our land of sand, that it's time to look at the positives again. I am not interested if your vast salary makes you happy, but what are the other pleasures that put a smile on your face? 


Waking up to sunshine 350 days a year
Parakeets & hummingbirds in my garden
The speed at which my plants grow
Sunset walks along the beach
Shwarmas

:cool2:


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Beach and beach Party 
goin BBQ in Mid Feb , 
Burger King home Delivery 
Super Market Home Delivery


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> ... what are the other pleasures that put a smile on your face?


- Watching kids dive into the sand in JBR walk while their parents worry about their clean clothes
- wearing sandals and buying new ones without worrying about the winter!
- no added tax on top of the sale price
- variety of cultures (even more than canada!!)
- birds singing all year round
- hhhmmmmm ...... will add later


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

shopping (makes me smile everywhere) lol
driving CLEAN car (never happens back home) lol
wearing flip flops (hardly happens back home) lol
no drunk people (there are, but they are hiding) lol
safety of my kid (the best of the best)
expat forum for expats living in dubai ))))


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

-Driving 160 on Dubai to AD highway. 
-Being able to camp pretty much anywhere you want to.
-Shawarmas.
-Affordable motoring. Fuel price as well as car prices.
-Going shopping after work as the shops remain open till late.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

My Sunshine.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Other people smiling,
British wit (at least when I understand it)
Visiters with gifts
gifts


and anyone named Ernie or possessing a name like Snoop Dog or Flava Fave


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Melody;249282
- wearing sandals and buying new ones without worrying about the winter![/QUOTE said:


> This is one of my favourite things - I used to live in my Havaianas at home but frost bite was a severe problem in January. Now I only ever take them off for work (and clubs).
> 
> -Sunshine Sunshine Sunshine.
> -My Job (I love it!)
> ...


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

sandypool said:


> ... -The drive through Oman for beach camping occasionally (BEAUTIFUL!)


Now I'm really jealous!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i am hungry and something else came to my mind - chocolate fondant, seafood, mocktails... yammy yammy


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*Smile*

Our pleasant weather conditions & a lot of opportunities for everyone!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Having started a Marine Aquarium Society of UAE and forming friendships with like minded individuals from all over the world - Enjoying helping grow a hobby that I am very attached to.

Going to the driving range and being able to hit some balls - makes me almost feel like I am home. 

Looking at my bank account and seeing no electricy, cable, water, trash, internet, home phone bills and being able to make big lump payments on my vw, college loans, etc  Come on debtless!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

discrimination i didn't see it before


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

People who stare


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are always so many negative comments about living in our land of sand, that it's time to look at the positives again. I am not interested if your vast salary makes you happy, but what are the other pleasures that put a smile on your face?
> 
> 
> Waking up to sunshine 350 days a year
> ...


Oh and this forum


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

My car (couldn't afford the car _or _the petrol in the UK)
My apartment (three or four times the size of the apartment I left in London and no mice)
Shwarmas
Not worrying much about crime
The weather
No more Seasonally Affected Depression
Shwarmas
Kids in school generally well behaved (no stabbings since I arrived!)
Shwarmas
The shopping
The Burj Khalifa (still, to my mind, the most beautiful building I have seen, and I can see it from my classroom window)
Shwarmas
and
Shwarmas


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, and I like the shwarmas too.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the whole eating culture here... there's so much to choose from

Umm that's the only thing I like about this country... 

Shawarmas here are meh.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

... and the winner is Shawarma!!! Mabrouk! Congratulations! bla bla bla (you know that raffle in HyperPanda when you can win what you bought for free))))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> I love the whole eating culture here... there's so much to choose from
> 
> Umm that's the only thing I like about this country...
> 
> Shawarmas here are meh.


I imagine Ossy as a little choppy boy, who loves to eat as throughout this forum you mentioned couple of times that you only care about what to eat
sahtein


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I imagine Ossy as a little choppy boy, who loves to eat as throughout this forum you mentioned couple of times that you only care about what to eat
> sahtein


haha trudat... though you got one thing wrong... I'm not little. reggers:

3a'albak 

Speaking of Shawarmas... have you guys tried the upgraded version of a shawarma? Hassan Mattar is it's name and it is de-f**king-licious!!! You only get it at those cafeterias like Jabal Al Noor and Seashells.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> haha trudat... though you got one thing wrong... I'm not little. reggers:
> 
> 3a'albak
> 
> Speaking of Shawarmas... have you guys tried the upgraded version of a shawarma? Hassan Mattar is it's name and it is de-f**king-licious!!! You only get it at those cafeterias like Jabal Al Noor and Seashells.


that makes it even more ironic - big choppy Ossy who loves to eat )))


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

This !!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ossy said:


> haha trudat... though you got one thing wrong... I'm not little. reggers:
> 
> 3a'albak
> 
> Speaking of Shawarmas... have you guys tried the upgraded version of a shawarma? Hassan Mattar is it's name and it is de-f**king-licious!!! You only get it at those cafeterias like Jabal Al Noor and Seashells.


Shawarmas.....just found out they are Doner Kebabs!! Chilli sauce anyone?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Shawarmas.....just found out they are Doner Kebabs!! Chilli sauce anyone?


Except they're made out of pieces real meat rather than slurry from the abattoir floor.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

...mmm...slurry from the abbatoir floor....


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i hate Showram here go to Jordan or Syria and try it the best how make it in arab Jordan and Syria so the showrma make me cry here no smile 

the good thing make me smile here that i play table tennis with chines people and some times i win . can you imagine taking match from chines and your feeling after won it ----


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Except they're made out of pieces real meat rather than slurry from the abattoir floor.


excellent


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indian_Habibi said:


> This !!!


Good to know you like singing Opera over in Sandland


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you like that, you'll like this  (Taken in Dubai a few days ago)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If you like that, you'll like this  (Taken in Dubai a few days ago)


Commented on that earlier today as we were driving pass.


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

you will get beaten up in there


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

The fact that everything seems to have the word 'world' added, from the enormous 'drydock world' down by Jumeirah to the 'chestnut world' handcart in Century Mall.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> The fact that everything seems to have the word 'world' added, from the enormous 'drydock world' down by Jumeirah to the 'chestnut world' handcart in Century Mall.


Dannysigma world is an upcoming project, did you hear about it? )))))))))))


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I heard Apathy World was cancelled due to a general lack of interest.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The cacophony of crickets every evening. Reminds me of my childhood.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

the first time I saw snow in Ski Dubai I cried, it brought me back to Russian winter (which is 10 times colder but still)... now I am less emotional - I just put my head in the freezer if I miss home


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you should try the oven next time , lol!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe you should try the oven next time , lol!!


hehehehe I will once I relocate from Dubai to colder place ))))


----------



## RaymondLaFourchette (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for this post!! 
This is the one I've read so far with the most precious information, which really encourages us to apply for a job in Dubai!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The first time I saw either a) 2 camels in the back of a hilux (a common sight) and b) this huge bull (it was DEFO a bull) in the back of a hilux with it's mouth open and cheeks flapping - a WTF moment!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where else can you buy yourself a sarcophagus in a shopping mall at a bargain 70% discount?












-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The first time I saw either a) 2 camels in the back of a hilux (a common sight) and b) this huge bull (it was DEFO a bull) in the back of a hilux with it's mouth open and cheeks flapping - a WTF moment!


I took this photo about three years ago on the Hatta road. Always makes me smile. 










-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

This forum for the random tangents genuine questions end up going off in


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And just to show there is no ill will for the birds of the UAE  there was a gorgeous little hummingbird outside my office window at 8.00am today. 

-


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Good weather every day


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mohammeddin said:


> Good weather every day


Stop fibbing Mo, you had rain last week


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Stop fibbing Mo, you had rain last week


Rain is good weather. It wasnt cold... It was just non stop pouring down, split splattering rain... SEXY TIMES


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Also the girls are easy - now that IS something I enjoy - let's face it, if I can score anyone can!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Also the girls are easy - now that IS something I enjoy - let's face it, if I can score anyone can!



Shouldn't it be quality rather than quantity?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Shouldn't it be quality rather than quantity?


I enjoy saying no....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I enjoy saying no....


Well that's good to know


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't take that as a guarantee


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Shopping 
And it's a tiny city everyone knows everyone. LOL.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Asma_dxb said:


> Shopping
> And it's a tiny city everyone knows everyone. LOL.


Do I know you????


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahaha! Maybe. You never know. B) *i am not trying to scare you. or maybe i am *


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Asma_dxb said:


> Hahaha! Maybe. You never know. B) *i am not trying to scare you. or maybe i am *


Maybe we all know you????????

Jo x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you mods have ip tracking ability? I think we have imposters.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well there's been 2 newbies banned that i know of today, so a further 2 wont be any surprise...


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

You people want me banned? Jeez i feel so welcome here. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No Mr Asma. I hav 4 days of 12 hour shifts that i have to fill. The more the merrier.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This forum does make me smile.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Asma_dxb said:


> You people want me banned? Jeez i feel so welcome here. Thanks a lot.


As a newbie, you should have recently read the forum rules and clicked to say you agree to adhere to them. So providing you do just that, there is no need to ban you now is there!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to go read those rules again. Do you give a pm to let someone know they are in trouble of being banned?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's the "Jeez" that gives him away, personally i couldn't be bothered to go to all the trouble, let's face it there's more to life!


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

No, of course there's no need to ban me. I'm a nice person  *LOL*


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am going to go read those rules again. Do you give a pm to let someone know they are in trouble of being banned?


yeah, they send you "infractions" - don't you jojo ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have yet to see an infraction, so I LIKE this forum and the moderators


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Once I get 7 stars, I will like it even more


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

It's Ms. Asma...am I right Asma

and Asma you are more than welcome to join the 'Find Andy Capp his flo' thread...

The power of this city to bring so many people from so many cultures, nations and societies together is what really makes me smile


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> yeah, they send you "infractions" - don't you jojo ...


yes!!!!! ooooooohhhh the power!!!!!!! :boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

.... and the naivety of some people is simply breathtaking!


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally. A friendly post. Thank you oh!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I mean take a look at Jockeys...some chinese, some pinoys, some russains, some uzbeks, some iranians, some americans, some brits, some scots, some germans, some pakistanis and some indians all under one roof, with one focus.....sports ofcourse


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO, oh! is funny.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

oh! said:


> I mean take a look at Jockeys...some chinese, some pinoys, some russains, some uzbeks, some iranians, some americans, some brits, some scots, some germans, some pakistanis and some indians all under one roof, with one focus.....sports ofcourse


So speaks the voice of experience - incidentally, apart from the waitresses i've not seen any pinoys in there....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is a pinoy?


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

filipinos


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

and here I was trying to be serious 

no seriously...imagine everyone just sitting there with these dumb smiles on their faces, no aggression, no thinking that oh jeez the guy next to me is a God Damn terrorist and the terrorist sitting next to the white guy thinking oh lord the man sitting next to me is the reincarnation of the satan himself...it's just simple humanity loving, nature appreciating blokes sitting around a lovely pond with their fishing poles out...

so why can't the world be more like that...I say we should have a few Jockeys in all the white houses of the world, the UNs of world and the underground caves of the world


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So speaks the voice of experience - incidentally, apart from the waitresses i've not seen any pinoys in there....


speaking of the waitresses, how can I forget the africans :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The two Helens? From Eritrea, great girls!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I knew one was Helen...they are both Helens??? 
couldn't agree with you more...great girls


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Asma, you have such a good grasp of the english language! Wow. Where did you go to school at? I am impressed.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh! and Andy must know each other.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

oh! said:


> I knew one was Helen...they are both Helens???
> couldn't agree with you more...great girls


Of course I have no idea who you're taking about, and little Elma, crazy Alona and "I've got a broomshank up my arse" Andrea,.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why do these sound like normal names? I didnt see any non asian people in the joint besides all the old men and the very few youngish 20 something boys who looked quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Why do these sound like normal names? I didnt see any non asian people in the joint besides all the old men and the very few youngish 20 something boys who looked quite uncomfortable.


These are the waitresses hun....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Um.. I know. Is this make up your 'new' name to fit in


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

a couple of guys did witness a blonde non asian in there...wonder who it was!!!


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl thanks =) it's not my school it's cz i happen to read a lot and watch a lot of movies =D i am a senior in zayed university tho


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Was she with this most amazingly good looking guy - you know drop dead gorgeous, stood at the bar?

And did she have blue eyes?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

errr...I was referring to the blonde non asian who went in to check out that there were only asians in there along with some old blokes and some 20ish youngsters...

and ofcourse...you mean the blonde with the good looking Geordie...well actually he had walked in with one blonde and but had left with two...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Asma_dxb said:


> Jynxgirl thanks =) it's not my school it's cz i happen to read a lot and watch a lot of movies =D i am a senior in zayed university tho


I am interested in finding someone who would be interested in teach me arabic, and you will get some english time. ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

oh! said:


> errr...I was referring to the blonde non asian who went in to check out that there were only asians in there along with some old blokes and some 20ish youngsters...
> 
> and ofcourse...you mean the blonde with the good looking Geordie...well actually he had walked in with one blonde and but had left with two...


It was a buy one get one free promotion.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

oh! said:


> errr...I was referring to the blonde non asian who went in to check out that there were only asians in there along with some old blokes and some 20ish youngsters...
> 
> and ofcourse...you mean the blonde with the good looking Geordie...well actually he had walked in with one blonde and but had left with two...


I heard two came in with him.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

what arabic are u interested in? Emirati arabic or classic arabic? huge difference 
Pm me


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It was a buy one get one free promotion.....


 
Sounds about like jockeys.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I heard two came in with him.


No, one blonde, one brunette (I think, I honestly can't remember!)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No, one blonde, one brunette (I think, I honestly can't remember!)


So many women.so little time.....


----------

